
Podcast: Is Dubai the Next Silicon Valley of the Middle East? - kerningcultures
http://kerningcultures.com/episodes/uae-startup-scene
======
kerningcultures
Let us know your thoughts from this latest episode -- we're Dubai-based
ourselves, happy to answer any questions!

